# Breeding Behavior



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Alot of you have probably not heard the great news of one the piranha communities members, Bob Hare. During the last full moon his piranhas all went crazy and it appears that his Geryi have begun a courtship ritual and one may be carrying eggs, while one of his brandtii begun blowing a nest.
fishpost


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn that would be a very good thing if they mated. i hope someday my reds mate.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow that is amazing.....hope it works out for him!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow Mike, you work a week behind very often?


----------

